# mit fraps mitschneiden?



## Jodazi (16. September 2006)

hey leude und hallo mein erster beitrag.

hab da mal ne frage ich hab nu fraps und hab versucht cinematics(ala warcraft intro oder so) aus spielen mitzuschneiden, allerdings funktioniert das nicht bei mir und die framezahl ist nicht wie normal gelb, sondern rosa. kennt sich da einer aus ob ich vieleicht was falsch mache oder geht das irgendwie doch.


----------



## Jodazi (16. September 2006)

sry leude hab gesehen das es das falsche forum ist, hab statt hardware software gelsenen. würde mich trotzdem über antworten freuen.


----------



## axn (16. September 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen Jodazi 

habe Fraps noch nicht versucht, sollte es aber keine Möglichkeit geben, die Fps in den Settings zu regeln, vermute ich ungenügende Hardware-Konfiguration. Versuch doch alternative Screenrecordingtools wie Camtasia.

Und halte dich bitte bezüglich Groß- und Kleinschreibung an unsere Netiquette.

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

Es kann aber auch sein, dass diese Cinematics HardwareOverlayed sind.

Bitte hier lesen :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...-kein-bild.html?highlight=mediaplayer+overlay

mfg chmee


----------



## Jodazi (17. September 2006)

Ok danke für die Antworten, werde mir mal dieses Programm "Camtasia" anschauen und den Overlay Thread mal durchlesen. Und ja  ich bin des Deutschen mächtig.

LG Jodazi


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

Camtasia ist nicht so wichtig, der zweite Punkt, in Mediaplayer das Overlay auszuschalten
war der Eigentliche. Viel Glück chmee


----------

